

MySQL: KISS KISS KISS - jbyers
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2009/03/01/kiss-kiss-kiss/

======
CalmQuiet
Helpful perspective assuring startups that preparations for the problems
they'll have when they reach Google- or Facebook-size... do _not_ need to be
their first priorities.

